# Tracking VINs of M3 Engine Failures?



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm sure this has been hashed to death so I appologize in advance if this question is redundant. 

Is their any data base to see how close to my Sept '01 build have had engine failures? My VIN not subject to the engine service program (missed it "early" by just over 200 units). But I'm still curious about '02 VINs in the JR12600 to JR12920 range? I understand '02 VINs JR12921 through JR16052 were subject to the engine service program. Thanks.
:dunno:


----------



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

Sorry never mind I found it .... thanks!

http://members.roadfly.com/jason/excel.htm

:thumbup:


----------

